# looking at buying a new computer desk



## sansabelt (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey,

I've been looking at buying a new computer desk. I was looking for one of those "L" shaped models that is totally flat and a small drawer on the side.

The closest thing I can find is this model - http://www.staples.ca/products/catalog/skuset.asp?SuperCategoryId=2&skusetid=16641

What other retailers do you know that offer desks like this? Ones with websites are a big plus so I can review before I decide to buy.

I've checked out the brick, future shop, staples, ikea and canadian tire.

-sb


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i recently bought an IKEA desk called the JERKER and it has been one of the best furniture purchases i ever bought
only $119 ($30 less than i paid) and comes with a 2nd level
steady as a rock 2 x "L" shaped metal frame
metal frame with 2 levels - optional 3rd level
other options as well like movable shelves, etc.
i have 4 computers under it and 4 monitors on the 2 levels
took me about 20 min. to put it together
i'm going to buy 2 more and get rid of my crappy OFFICE DEPOT corner desk

i really recommend this unit
for my EPSON 3000 printer, i picked up a TV stand on wheels that took about 4 min. to put together (without any tools) and it has 2 levels for me to store my various types of media

another excellent buy - $89 if memory serves

do yourself a favour and walk thru IKEA - they have many things that can have other applications

click here for the various JERKER models and options - it is very very sturdy - i have 2 x 17" monitors on main level, 2 x 15" monitors on 2nd level

it lets you go vertical to save on floor space

[ November 10, 2003, 07:42 PM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I agree with Macspectrum on this one. I bought a Jerker for myself and then bought another two for my parents. There is lots of expandability with the add on shelf units. Lots of table space too for messy guys like me.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My father has the Jerker desk and he swears by it for being
rock solid, I couldn't afford it when it first came out...So...
I bought a version of computer table from iKea called a Mac
desk, It's a rather versatile thing and pretty solid...But...It'll
only hold desktop Mac's...Towers just won't fit anywhere on
the thing.

I don't think they carry the "Mac" desk anymore,
It had some assembly problems...Like a plastic spacer that
was used in the frame connection...They broke almost
instantly when I started assembling the desk, So I just
replaced all of them with some metal washers...
Worked perfect.

The thing I like about the "Mac" desk...Is...It's on wheels
and the thing is completely made out of metal with a
keyboard shelf below the monitor shelf.
It's not bad ergo wise, It just seems to be originally
designed for an iMac though and not a Beige...Oh
well...Suits me o.k.

Dave


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

just bought the JERKER 3rd shelf - installed very easily $30 - how could i not?

expaning one's desk vertically is fantastic.

also bought the $20 swivel shelf and put my iMac on it - again easy install - rock solid

i just can't believe the JERKER is such a low price for a such a great desk - i want to buy 2 more and get rid of my stupid OFFICE DEPOT corner desk that is absolutely stupid

JERKER desk and one extra level $119 -








and in stock !


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Modus Operandi: JERKER circa 2000.









A slight design difference from current model, but this is the sickest desk. I've had it a few years now and cannot imagine work w/o it. The 2K one came w/ an extra shelf to work with (the pkg was hella heavy and was impossible to carry up stairs. Had to take it apart @ bot and take up piece x piece  ). Otherwise, I would maybe put together a custom made one with table top and legs/support of choice: I like the frosted glass tops personally. 

H!


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Yep, two Jerker's(sounds weird) I edit video and the desk is great My G4 is strapped to the side of the desk with the tower accessory, mixer on one of the side shelves, printer on another one, speakers on the top shelf along with video tape storage and two monitors on the main desk. 

The second desk has the VCR's, video monitor and a TV as well as work space in front. I have them in a L shape so I can just spin in my chair and work at either.

John

PS I bought the desks in the as is section for $75 ea. my wife said "didn't you want a desk like this" and I couldn't find anything wrong with them.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe we should start a Jerker Clubhouse thread. The title alone should create some deviant interest.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

just bought the JERKER 3rd shelf - installed very easily $30 - how could i not?
expaning one's desk vertically is fantastic.


Wow, 3rd shelf, I didn't know.... I have to go to ikea tonight, oh no to late, I need a 3rd shelf more storage.

John


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I have them in a L shape so I can just spin in my chair and work at either.


i would like to put 2 JERKERs together in an "L", but don't you lose space?

or is one just the desk (no extra levels) and the other is a multi level desk?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I rather like the Galant I got from Ikea. It's pretty customizable, and it's pretty sturdy. The only downside is that it's a bit more expensive than desks like the Jerker.

For what it's worth, here's a picture of my setup.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> i would like to put 2 JERKERs together in an "L", but don't you lose space?


I might assume the same as well... Can't see how you would not really.



> Maybe we should start a Jerker Clubhouse thread












JFP, nice desk. Lack of space is what forced me to the JERKER. Also nice chair. I bought one just like it the day that I purchased my desk in the *as is* dept. Box it was shipped in was dented, so they cleared it for $99. Was a sick chair - no arm rests though... BTW, where did you get that KB slip cover (neoprene one). I had the same one but I think that I just lost it - I got mine in a trade. 

H!


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Great idea to post a picture jfpoole, how about posting pictures of your stacked setups people. Have to take a look next time we are in Edmonton.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

> i would like to put 2 JERKERs together in an "L", but don't you lose space?
> or is one just the desk (no extra levels) and the other is a multi level desk?


Yes I do loose space and even more when I leave room to walk around behind them ( I need to access connectors and more all the time).

In the little V caused by the "L" I have a tripod so I can mount a camera to be used as a deck when I need it. Some DV will only playback properly in the camera it was shot in (head alignment).

Johh


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have both the Jerker and the Effectiv (similar to jfpoole's Gallant). They ar both built like a brick S***house!

Both are very easy to assemble and durable. If you value your desk real estate then I would go with something like the Gallant, however the Jerker is nice because you can bring your monitor up to proper eye level. Although you don't have much room to spread papers, text books etc. if you are using it for school.

Bottom line is either one will last you for years.


----------



## JPJP (Feb 27, 2008)

*Glasstop computer desk*

Cooper Office furniture, East side of Queen W., Toronto,
has 2 or 3 that are good possibilities. One has transparent glass
another frosted. Prices are somewhat higher than Ikea types.
Cooper office furniture has a web site.

I found this thread because I too am looking for same.
For me, the metal finish of the Staples desk is sort of junky, tho sturdy.
The Cooper jobs are better: one is glossy black legs.
Googling "Glass top computer desks, Toronto Ontario, one would think,
is specific enough. but, no. Glass topped dining room tables,, even a
journey through slices of the human body. Glass topped computer desks, indeed!


----------



## GS1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Office Depot has a larger and nicer selection of computer desks.


----------

